# Golden Retriever Puppies in Lynwood, Los Angeles



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know who to contact in that area, but here's the ad:

Golden Retreiver Puppies | Lynwood | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 25357056

Two males, two females...they look pretty young too. 

Going for 350 each. :no:

I've contacted the Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue and Los Angeles Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

"First shots and deformed"??? Did I read that right?? They do look young. I hope someone can get them.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Jen & Brew said:


> "First shots and deformed"??? Did I read that right?? They do look young. I hope someone can get them.



Yep you read that right...:doh:


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks like they are being kept outside, in a tarp covered wire pen. How sad. I hope Rescue can help.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Being sold for 350--these folks aren't looking for a rescue, they just want to sell their BYB puppies to make a quick buck


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LilBit*

LilBit

I am very glad that you contacted both of those rescue groups!
I would always contact them-there is always a chance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> Being sold for 350--these folks aren't looking for a rescue, they just want to sell their BYB puppies to make a quick buck


So sad, saw and dealt with this far too many times when I helped a GR Rescue, mainly adults though.


----------

